# Xsample < New Products >



## Hans Josef (Apr 30, 2015)

Dear VI community,
I want to draw your attention to some new Xsample products.

*Xsample Tamara *- expressive vocal sounds & singing

*Xsample Hybrid* - a sound design instrument
9 GB, 11548 Samples

*New Xsample Library* (Upgrades from Xsample Chamber Ensemble available)
over 50% more content
14 new instruments (Trumpet, Trombone, Alto Sax, Alto Flute, Timpani and more...)

and...

for all instruments of the Xsample Library a lot of new features:

-room walker for effects within a virtual two-dimensional space
-a great variety of new modulators
-TouchOSC Layout
and more...

The Library will get in future some more extensions.

To check the new products and listen to demos and videos please visit the Xsample website:
http://www.xsample.de/xsample.htm


Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## Maximvs (May 1, 2015)

Hello Hans Josef,

I must say that this announcement is a very pleasant surprise! I thought for a while that XSample went out of business because your website is not longer online and no news of further products development was announced for a long time.

Congratulations for releasing these new products and new XCE instruments. I did listen to the demos and watch the videos and I am very impressed... Bravo!!

I own the old XCE full library and would like to ask if by upgrading to the new version I will have to re-download the entire library or just the new added instruments.

Is there a new updated Sibelius and Finale sound set for this XCE update that includes all the new instruments?

I am also very interested to know if any other brass instruments such as bass trombone, horn, tuba, cimbiasso, piccolo trumper, etc. are in the making and will be released in the near future.

Thanks a lot and keep up the wonderful work!

Best regards,

Max


----------



## DynamicK (May 1, 2015)

I was also under the impression that XSample had closed. The new features make this an enticing upgrade for XCE owners.
Will there be any updates to any of the XCE instuments?


----------



## Raindog (May 3, 2015)

Bought the Chamber Ensemble to the Complete XSample library. Couldn't resist. The whole process including sending a copy of the chamber ensemble invoice worked flawlessly. I had my download links within the next 2 days and downloaded the complete library which now replaces my Chamber Ensmble. 

I haven't dived deeply into the new programming but the new instruments alone make the upgrade a great deal. Highly reccommended for all Chamber Ensemble users. Well done XSample

Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Hans Josef (May 4, 2015)

To concrete some future plans of Xsample: There will be some additional articulations and playing styles for the solo strings and a french horn.

Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## chimuelo (May 20, 2015)

had many of your Gigastudio XSampled stuff, just got your Flute as I needed something with full range and quality articulations.

Glad to see you in the biz still...

Cheerz


----------



## Hans Josef (May 21, 2015)

Yes, Xsample was one of the first developers which made fully chromatic multisamples.
In this time (between 1999 and 2000) I thought it is totally crazy.
Thank goodness it makes no sense to sample quarter-tones. :D
Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## Treppenwitz (May 27, 2015)

I recently bought the old XCE library. Do you have an upgrade price from that?


----------



## Hans Josef (May 27, 2015)

Yes, you need to send your invoice from XCE to [email protected]
After a confirmation email you can purchase the upgrade here:

http://www.xsample.de/shop.htm

Thanks for your interest!

Best,
Hans Josef


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 9, 2015)

I was very interested in the idea of the Xsample Hybrid library....but I can't find any audio demos anywhere! I even had to search for this thread just to find the official Xsample website. Are there are any demos for the Hybrid instrument?


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 21, 2015)

Oh, hey - look at that. There _is_ a video demo for Xsample Hybrid after all.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/bEVwQC0UYl4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

(here's the link in case I failed with the embed code)


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 22, 2015)

I wished a normal walkthrough video would be provided that shows what hybrid is. This video here hides more than it shows for me.


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 22, 2015)

Dear Sid,
I did not hide anything in this video.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 22, 2015)

Hans Josef said:


> Dear Sid,
> I did not hide anything in this video.


No, you just didn't show anything about what it is or how it works which is what we like to see here.


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 22, 2015)

There is not much to explain.
Perharps there is a misunderstanding with sound design.
Of course you can't design your own samples with Xsample Hybrid.
But the samples used in Hybrid are designed.
Basically you can mix up to six sounds (multisamples)
in one Hybrid preset.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 22, 2015)

Hans Josef said:


> There is not much to explain.



Excuse me but it can happen that developers who are deeply involved into their own product (with great quality if this is in the line of the other XSample products) have so much information in their head that they can not easily switch into the thinking of clients who lack this information. I think there is a lot to explain.

Some questions:
- A 'hybrid' is usually a connection between component A and component B. What are component A and B in XSample Hybrid?
- 'Complete' usually means the addition of everything. So is 'XSample Hybrid' a part of 'XSample Complete'?
- Is there a walkthrough video for the patches in XSample Hybrid?


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 22, 2015)

There is no walkthrough video for the patches available at the moment.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 22, 2015)

Thanks. Any answer you want to share here about the other questions?


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 22, 2015)

Dear Hannes,
Xsample Hybrid is based on a fundamentally simple idea: It divides the
frequency spectrum of a sample into two samples. The possibilities are endless
to divide a frequency spectrum . Xsample separates a sample now in a Base
Sample and a Formant Sample.
The "Base Sample" contains the frequencies until shortly before the 2nd partial
tone and the "Formant Sample" the frequencies from just outside the 2nd
partial tone. The whole thing but moves with varying pitch of the origin of the
sample. That is the deeper a Base Sample is, the more it gets partials (up to
about 6 partials).
This is of course only for sounds that have a recognizable pitch. With sounds of
indeterminate pitch the cut-off point was made by "listening".
A set of 61 samples I called model.
Six models (3 Base and 3 Formant) can be combined to a model set.
Of course as you do not want to make every man to his friend, so it is with the base and
formant models.

Metaphorically, one could perhaps imagine the sound generation in Xsample
Hybrid in the following way:


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 23, 2015)

Obviously you got my comment a bit wrong, Hans Josef, but fortunately my sound comrades explained it a bit in detail 
What I meant: there was so much going on in the video that I can not easily imagine what ONE of those instruments could sound like and how detailed it can be played, controlled and formed. 
For example I like your alto flute and trumpet videos very much since you can see that these are expressive instruments on their on. I would like the same for some of the hybrid instruments to see what they are able to sound like.


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 24, 2015)

Xsample Hybrid contains several playing styles from various acoustic instruments in one Kontakt patch. I use in the video 10 instances of Hybrid. So you could call it a multiinstrument.


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 29, 2015)

Alrighty. It looks like Hans posted a patch/preset walkthrough video for Xsample Hybrid.



<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/zwe42Iq3rgI" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Because I was so interested about the features (but didn't want to bother reading the manual), I bugged Hans about how he was morphing those different sounds within the patch. To which he said:

...I use modwheel (cc#1),
footcontrol (cc#4), channel aftertouch and pitch bend.
Modwheel controls crossfades, channel aftertouch and foot controls the LFO
and with pitch bend you can create these cluster-like sounds, if the Formant and Base
sounds have individual pitch bend settings. This works good with the Xsample sounds,
because they are recorded dry.​Also, another note, I gather that you can see (though it's not shown in the video) what parameters are being morphed or changed if you click over to the "Transform" Tab on the bottom (where you'll see LFO rate and frequency, filters, etc). I also notice the different combinations of Formant and Base samples can be activated/deactived and changed. 

Another interesting thing I noticed is that the pitch bend affects the samples differently. So, if you move the pitch bend up, it'll move the pitch of the Formant samples up and the Base samples down (and vice versa) to get those "cluster-like sounds". 

Very interesting idea.


----------



## Hans Josef (Oct 31, 2015)

In the walkthrough video I use the peformance mode of Xsample Hybrid.
In this mode 10 presets can be assigned to the keyswitches and
the parameters of the single presets are hidden.
You see the knobs only in edit mode.
The "transform" tab is only for the Room Walker and other general settings.


----------



## TomNoyd (Oct 31, 2015)

Hans Josef said:


> In the walkthrough video I use the peformance mode of Xsample Hybrid.
> In this mode 10 presets can be assigned to the keyswitches and
> the parameters of the single presets are hidden.
> You see the knobs only in edit mode.
> The "transform" tab is only for the Room Walker and other general settings.



Ah, forgive me. Thank you for clearing that up, Hans.


----------



## Hans Josef (Nov 1, 2015)

No problem!
I hope it is ok if I now add some things to my initial post.
Since july 2015 the Xsample Library is exclusively available through Xsample directly.
Xsample invest itself in a new boxed version of the Xsample Library.
You can now save 30% for one month on the new boxed version.
Also you can save 30% on the download version of Xsample Library Complete
and Xsample Hybrid.

The coupon code is NOVEMBER2015

The already announced extension for the Solo Strings will come in first
quarter of 2016.
The new script for the solo strings will have features from Xsample
Tamara, Xsample Hybrid
and some new exiting features.


----------

